# Prayers for a good friend.



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2016)

The wife and I have a very close friend at Emory fighting leukemia, She has had a bone marrow transplant but still having a very rough time. I would certainly appreciate any Prayers yall would send that way.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sending prayers Boss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2016)

You got 'em Charlie.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2016)

You got em.. Boss


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 18, 2016)

Prayers sent Bo$$, she couldn't be at a better place.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 18, 2016)

Prayers sent Bo$$.


----------



## carver (Jan 18, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2016)

Charlie,

Prayers are being sent up for your friend.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 19, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## 1988USMC (Jan 19, 2016)

Praying for a awesome display of the healing power of our Lord! I know he can still perform miracles when His people call on Him.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 19, 2016)

Charlie our prayers still continuing for our friend and her family


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 20, 2016)

Prayers said


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 20, 2016)

Praying for this lady !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks guys. Prayer is a powerful thing.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry for being late to this. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Sorry for being late to this. My Prayers are added.



Same here. 

Prayers being sent Charlie, my wife has a friend and former coworker that has gone through it. It was tough, but she has made a lot of improvements.


----------

